# crocodile and snake



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://fishki.net/1327880-zmeja-poobedala-krokodilom.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

If the python was 3 meter, how big was the crocodile? Around 1 meter?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks like an African slender nosed crocodile (medium size croc)


----------

